# ¿como sacar de una señal stereo varios canales?



## carabela (Dic 17, 2007)

Hola amigos: me interesaría mucho poder sacar de una línea stereo varios canales de sonido con distintas frecuencias, como su fuese un ecualizador pero sin interferir la señal, sólo para ver el nivel de cada una de ellas. La idea es acoplar un vúmeter a cada una de las líneas obtenidas visuallizando la intensidad por frecuencia. He revisado y releido todo lo aquí expuesto sobre ecualizadores y no acabo de encontrar lo que busco, de ahí que pregunte por algún sistema para "separar" el sonido por frecuencias.

Gracias por vuestro interés. 
Un saludo.
Chau.


----------



## Dano (Dic 17, 2007)

Busca como "Analizador espectro" o "Analizador en barras"

Saludos


----------



## christian_f (Dic 17, 2007)

yo creo que podrias probar con filtros pasa-bajos, pasa-altos, etc.
 Mucha idea de este tema no tengo, pero lo que te dije por ahi te sirva.
    Favalessa, Christian.


----------



## carabela (Dic 17, 2007)

Gracias por vuestro tiempo y paciencia.
Me imaginaba más un circuito en el que entrando por un jack sonido en stéreo, pudiese darle varias salidas, tambien para mediante jack, a las que acoplar vúmetros o indicadores. 
esa es la idea, pero agradezco de igual forma vuestros comentarios.

Un saludo.
Chau.


----------



## Dano (Dic 17, 2007)

christian_f dijo:
			
		

> yo creo que podrias probar con filtros pasa-bajos, pasa-altos, etc.
> Mucha idea de este tema no tengo, pero lo que te dije por ahi te sirva.
> Favalessa, Christian.



Exacto, luego del los filtros colocas las lineas de vúmetros, lo que tienes que calcular bien son los filtros.

Saludos


----------



## Leo Musicorp (Dic 19, 2007)

Carabela, quizas puedas utilizar un crossover, es decir un divisor de frecuencia para bafles, por ejemplo de tres vias, que en este foro debe haber varios circuitos para construir o armar, y a la salida de cada una de esas divisiones conectarle un VU. Ahora si solo lo necesitas para ver qué sucede con cada señal y que altura tiene, quizas lo mas práctico y preciso sea ponerlo en algun reproductor multimedia con espectrómetro de PC, como el Windows media player o WinAmp, que te da una idea mucho mas precisa de lo que ocurre con todo el espectro. Pero solo si lo necesitas de forma precisa y rapida, ahora si tu idea es ponerte practico con armado y resolver resolver las cosas en el mundo real te recomiendo probar con la primer idea que te sugiero.


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 19, 2007)

Lo que veo Carabela que lo que estas buscando es experimentar mas que fabricarte algo.

Hay mucho desarrollado sobre este tipo de dispositivos.

Algunas cosas para tener en cuenta son por ejemplo, que la señal de audio que se analiza puede ser stereo o mono. Si es stereo tendrias que realizar alguna suma, porque recuerda que el analizador tiene una sola entrada.

Otra cosa importante es que cuando hablas de separar en canales estas hablando en dividir el espectro de frecuencias en varios rangos de frecuencias. Hablamos de rango de frecuencias porque es lo que te da un filtro de frecuencias. 

Cuando filtras audio, por ejemplo en frecuencias medias, no filtras solamente en 1K (digo 1K por ejemplo) sino que lo hacemos de forma de curva suave a sus alrededores. Cuando configuras un filtro compuesto por varias frecuencias estas curvas se solapan y nos dan rangos de frecuencias.

Un ejemplo de escala del analizador de frecuencias es: 31 , 62 , 125 , 250 , 500 , 1K , 2K , 4K , 8K , 16K
Cada una de las frecuencias son las centrales de los filtros. Un rango es de (0-62) -> centro en 31; (31-125) -> centro en 62; (62-250) -> centro en 125... etc.

Todas estas cosas estan disponibles en la WEB, es cuestion de buscar y leer para saber lo que uno quiere fabricar.

Saludos!.


----------



## carabela (Dic 19, 2007)

Muchísimas gracias. Me habeis aportado mucho más de lo que podía imaginar. Me pongo a trabajar en ello y ya os iré comentando cómo van mis cacharreos.

Nuevamente gracias.

Chau


----------

